# 01 Jetta vr6 12v change transmission fluid



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

how do you change transmission fluid on a 01 jetta vr6 12 valve? any diy?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 01 Jetta vr6 12v change transmission fluid (vwguy13)*

Manual or auto?


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 01 Jetta vr6 12v change transmission fluid (rajvosa71000)*

auto


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: 01 Jetta vr6 12v change transmission fluid (vwguy13)*

Here is an excellent DIY. It refers to a TDI, but the VR6 is exactly the same.
http://ch4n.com/01m.pdf
I also have a 2001 VR6 Jetta and I changed mine at 132K miles. 
The fluid level must be checked when the trans is at a certain temperature which is just warm not too hot. Instead of a Vag Com, I used a Craftsman digital infrared thermometer on the trans. pan when I did mine.
You will need to have a filter, pan gasket, and at least 4 liters of the VW approved trans fluid. I used Pentosin brand and bought 5 just in case. Supplies cost approx. $100 plus the thermometer, but a lot cheaper than having it done.

Also, check out the Automatic Trans. Forum 
This thread below was also good info. Some of the links no longer work, but the one I attached above is identical.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064342



_Modified by randyvr6 at 7:55 PM 11-7-2008_


----------

